# Solo golfer in Bury



## Grogger (Aug 13, 2019)

Not been on here for a while as Iâ€™ve not played golf for the last couple of years due to work, kids, etc.....

If anyone lives in or around Bury and is happy for me to tag along for a round sometime Iâ€™d really appreciate it. 

Cheers.


----------



## DannyOT (Sep 1, 2019)

I think we may have played together a few years ago at Walmersley with Foliage Finder? 

I'm not playing much anymore either as I've got a daughter now and I don't know where I used to find the time. If I do have any rounds booked, I'll give you a shout!


----------



## Grogger (Oct 5, 2019)

DannyOT said:



			I think we may have played together a few years ago at Walmersley with Foliage Finder?

I'm not playing much anymore either as I've got a daughter now and I don't know where I used to find the time. If I do have any rounds booked, I'll give you a shout!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I remember you Danny! That was a couple of years ago now. 

Time flies!


----------



## RangeMonkey (Dec 26, 2019)

Just spotted this as I don’t venture out if the Lounge that much. 

I’m in Middleton, so just a couple of miles away. 

I’d be more than happy to share the odd round...but be aware I’m very much a beginner, so whilst I might provide company, the only challenge I’d present would be to your patience


----------



## louise_a (Dec 26, 2019)

I remember you too Grogger! didnt we try to organise a game at Walmersley?


----------

